# Mail-Logs



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die Logfile-Größe im "/var/log" für die Mails werden immer gigantisch groß (weil ja auch alle Bounces von Spammern protokolliert werden). Dagegen ist ja nix einzuwenden. Dank der logrotation werden die dann ja auch in *.gz oder *.1 - *9-Dateien ausgelagert.

Aber auch die benötigen mittlerweile 20% meines HDD-Speicherplatzes! Die einfach zu löschen (falls nicht mehr benötigt) sollte ohne Folgen für das System sein, oder? Oder greift da ISPConfig noch drauf zu?

Die Traffic-Daten stehen für die Statistiken stehen ja in der Datenbank, von daher scheinen die nur aus Archivgründen da zu stehen, oder? Kann man (ohne selbst einen Cron-Job schreiben zu müssen) einstellen, dass die automatisch gelöscht werden sollen?

Beste Grüße

Björn


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

Aus sicht von ISPConfig kannst Du die alten Logfiles Löschen, die Älter als 2 Tage sind.


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Und das sind ja schlussendlich alle, die nicht *.tar.gz oder *.1 - *.9 sind! Denn die wurden ja schon gebackuped! Aber auf die 2-Tages-Regel werde ich dann wohl genauer schauen!


----------



## paepke (30. Jan. 2008)

*hab auch eine frage dazu*

bei mir gibt es neben der mail.log noch die Datei
mail.log.ispconfigsave, die ist an der 400M groß - kann man die löschen?


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2008)

Ja, die kannst Du löschen. Dann solltest Du auch den Haken beim mail log speichern in ISPConfig unter management > server > settings raus machen.


----------

